# OMGoddess! I need this dress!!



## lizardprincesa (Aug 4, 2008)

*I am completely smitten! Given my obsession with the 1920's, 
I need this dress!!!!  If I try to win it, it will be an absolute certainty
 I cannot afford any
cosmetics for a long time.

Opinions are welcome, 
even if 1920's dresses are not your cup of coffee/tea/wine/beer etc. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





loveCherylFaithxx​*

vintage antique 1920's Flapper pale pink BEADED DRESS - eBay (item 200243091213 end time Aug-06-08 18:05:33 PDT)

_edit: Here you see my very materialistic side. _


----------



## Corvs Queen (Aug 4, 2008)

I think that it looks tattered beyond repair. But good thing is, you could most like have a seamstress make a dress just like that for the same price that that dress with most likely go for. If I could I would hand bead it for you because I just love to hand bead. I hand embroidered my own wedding dress. It was simple but totally me. I love the pale pink color of this dress and I could so see you rockin' it. Best of luck on whatever you decide to do.


----------



## Aprilrobin (Aug 4, 2008)

That thing is shredded. If my money was tight, I'd spend it on something else.


----------



## lizardprincesa (Aug 4, 2008)

> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by *Corvs Queen*
> 
> ...


----------



## GlossyAbby (Aug 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Corvs Queen* 

 
_I think that it looks tattered beyond repair. But good thing is, you could most like have a seamstress make a dress just like that for the same price that that dress with most likely go for. If I could I would hand bead it for you because I just love to hand bead. I hand embroidered my own wedding dress. It was simple but totally me. I love the pale pink color of this dress and I could so see you rockin' it. Best of luck on whatever you decide to do. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
what talent! I would love to see a pic of your hand embroidered dress!


----------



## lizardprincesa (Aug 6, 2008)

*Just over 2 hours to go...my dress... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I still wish I could own it...*

*I hate the way eekBay tries to cajole a person into bidding again.
(I think: "1 or 2 items from Cult of Cherry, or Dress???
 Sell my BNIB Delineate Fluidline (2nd back-up)?" hmmm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


** 

I keep reminding myself this is a "luxury problem."*
*
Yes, a tattered old dress, I know....but a piece of History, nonetheless.*

*If I had no money worries, I'd bid as far as it goes, & it could go for quite a bit of $...people (like myself, for instance) go crazy for some items, even tho others don't understand. I think that's what makes us Unique, & our individual Uniqueness makes a World!*

*If anybody's in the market for a beautiful restoration piece out of the 1920's, check it out!  *

*xxxxCherylFaithxxxx*​ 
vintage antique 1920's Flapper pale pink BEADED DRESS - eBay (item 200243091213 end time Aug-06-08 18:05:33 PDT)


----------



## MACGIRL68 (Aug 6, 2008)

Its a beautiful dress and dosent seem that damaged to me, I think its just the style, so did you win it?


----------



## Hilly (Aug 6, 2008)

It is beautiful!!


----------



## lizardprincesa (Aug 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_It is beautiful!!_

 
*Thank you, sweetHeart Hilly. xxxx I'm always happy, just seeing your name makes me smile! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




* Quote:

  MACGIRL68 Its a beautiful dress and dosent seem that damaged to me, I think its just the style, so did you win it?  
 
*& Thank you MACGIRL68. You're a doll.xxxx 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sigh...It didn't go for as much as i thought it would, not even close! It went for about $28.00 before shipping. I kept trying not to bid, as I can really spend only on a limited basis right now, so I made the decision *not* to keep trying...A few moments before it would end, my hubby asked, did you bid again? He said he could tell I loved it, & he wanted me to get it. I even offered to sell my m/u, but he said not to worry...I went to the page, & it had 7 seconds to go! I did try then; alas, the dress is not mine, so I guess it wasn't meant to be. That's ok, tho. I'm sure the future will hold plenty of  possibilities for more vintagey fun. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*~*Thank You*~* 

love & peace, CherylFaith xxx
*​


----------



## SkylarV217 (Aug 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lizardprincesa* 

 
_ He said he could tell I loved it, & he wanted me to get it. I even offered to sell my m/u, but he said not to worry...I went to the page, & it had 7 seconds to go! I did try then; alas, the dress is not mine, so I guess it wasn't meant to be. That's ok, tho. I'm sure the future will hold plenty of  possibilities for more vintagey fun. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm sorry you didn't get it ... but its those little things that let us know how much our men love us. You are a lucky lady to have such a caring husband... To know that even when you are having money flow problems that he would sacrifice so that you could have something that you liked so. =) 

You're wedding pictures are so beautiful and you are a truly lovely lady, I'm sure you will find a dress that is better suited for a better price, I'm the type of person that likes to believe that when things work out like that ( 7 seconds to go .. blah blah) that it's for the best ....  So I hope a better deal finds it's way to you soon =)


----------



## SkylarV217 (Aug 7, 2008)

Vintage 1920s Cream Silk & Lace Flapper Wedding Dress - eBay (item 300246717222 end time Aug-07-08 17:50:23 PDT)

I <3 this one .... I think a 20's wedding would be so beautiful


----------



## lizardprincesa (Aug 7, 2008)

*SkylarV217, your words below are so sweet I am too embarrassed to quote you. I just want to say thank you.  You are extremely lovely. I can only hope to be as pure-Hearted and compassionate as you.  *

*My son is tantrumming because his Dad went back to work Today after 2 Days off. I better go.
*
*BUT....later, I *will* be looking at that dress you've linked.*

*HeartVibes & Hugs, Cheryl Faithxx*​


----------



## lizardprincesa (Aug 7, 2008)

Oops! I *did* want to reply to you a bit more, SkylarV217 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SkylarV217* 

 
_ ... but its those little things that let us know how much our men love us._

 
Yes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















I still don't understand why.

It took me awhile to find my true SoulMate.
 By the time we found each other, I had begun to think I wasn't capable of a relationship.
​
 Quote:

  You are a lucky lady to have such a caring husband... To know that even when you are having money flow problems that he would sacrifice so that you could have something that you liked so. =)   
 
He is amazing. I don't want him to spoil me so much! 

I was married before; it was so different....

 Quote:

  ... I'm the type of person that likes to believe that when things work out like that ...that it's for the best ....  
 
You were talking about the dress I didn't win, but you are so right, in terms of *everything*...well, I mean, I feel the exact same way as you feel.

​  Quote:

  So I hope a better deal finds it's way to you soon =)  
 
You are a *star* xxx   I feel Rich, dress or no dress.....But thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I looked at the exquisite dress above. Do you think the seller would take an arm in exchange? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



That dress is an incredibly exquisite piece of Living History/Herstory. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​
I'm going to try to watch it just to see how far it goes. (No way I can purchase it.)

I _will_ be on the lookout for another...It will probably be lacy, possibly black,
& most likely, not in the best condition...(price range)...It will come if it's right.  Thank you, sweetHeart! 


_Do you like 20's clothes, too, __SkylarV217__?_


Hugs sent to you xxxCherylFaith​


----------



## SkylarV217 (Aug 7, 2008)

I love all antiques lol .... When I was 13 my entire room was decorated in them. I had a sleigh bed from my great uncles mother. and quilts that my great grandmother quilted and tons of antique perfume bottles ... I LOVE THEM... There used to be this little Island in Florida that was strictly antique shops called Arcadia my aunt lived right outside of it so when we went to visit
we would spend full days there and i loved it. It was unfortunately demolished in a hurricane i think Bart maybe ... a few years ago. 

I am a History major and love the everyday life kind of history ... like the love letters and the stories and the home front activities and such. I love Tangible history ... and often wish I could live in a different era ... My views are much more in line with those of 50 or 60 years ago...


----------



## lizardprincesa (Aug 8, 2008)

> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by *SkylarV217*
> 
> ...


----------

